# Got a push notification while fishing, still no block available



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is a fun one.... so I was fishing today during the 15-30 minute window when afternoon (same day) blocks are usually dropped.

About 5 minutes into fishing (every few seconds) with no success, I get a push notification that "blocks are available!" Nothing ever popped up for me.

I am not one for conspiracy theories, but I think that if you get a push notification WHILE aggressively fishing, somehow you are excluded from picking up blocks. Further evidence, I have not gotten an afternoon block in weeks and I have also confirmed with the warehouse that they have not changed their patterns on when they drop blocks.

I used to be one of the "know when blocks are dropped and fish then" believers, but lately I wonder. Side note, I have very few customer expectation emails (none in the past few months), always show up on time, never forfeit, almost always never return packages to the warehouse, etc, etc.... so I don't think I would be on "probation" for performance issues.

The only other explanation is that there are people sitting there refreshing 5x per second, and they are releasing so few blocks that they get snapped right up... I do know that in my warehouse they only send the push notification if a published block sits for awhile without getting picked up, so this theory seems to contradict reality (ie: if a published block sat long enough for them to send a push notification, I should have been able to snap it up easy between the time it was published and the time the push notification was sent.)

g


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

This happens to me multiple times a day I work. I've posted about it before. I can't X out of the notification either and it sits right where the potential block is going to pop up (iPhone fwiw) I then have to exit out of the app and re open it to make the notitifation disappear. But yes, it pops up, sometimes multiple times over the course of a few minutes as I am refreshing and I never see a block.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

same here .. sometimes I will get the push notification and then a few minutes later, i'll see blocks go up. sometimes it's (like you said) when blocks are sitting for a while, and then other times i'll get the push notification after i've been fishing for a while and never see a thing.

shit makes no sense


----------

